# AMC HD



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Just received the following:

PROGRAMMING UPDATE

Launch of AMC HD



Effective on Wednesday, August 18, 2010, by 5pm ET, AMC HD will launch to customers who subscribe HD 200 & higher, DISH America Silver & higher, and HD DOS & higher.



Description: American Movie Classics HD is a 24-hour network devoted to the Golden Age of Hollywood. AMC HD offers the finest, most comprehensive libraries of classic films from the 1930s to the 1970s and a diverse blend of original programming.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

about time, i cant understand why people have dish network, they have the crappiest channels and the pay for each package is stupid.


they got rid of ESpnews and a few other HD only because they cant resign with those networks without rasining the bill.

dish network's best move should be to file bankruptcy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

la24philly said:


> about time, i cant understand why people have dish network, they have the crappiest channels and the pay for each package is stupid.


Yep ... thousands of posts in the DirecTV forum requesting this channel and another dozen or so channels that DISH has and DirecTV doesn't.
That and the generally lower cost is likely the reason DISH keeps customers.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yep ... thousands of posts in the DirecTV forum requesting this channel and another dozen or so channels that DISH has and DirecTV doesn't.
> That and the generally lower cost is *likely the reason DISH keeps customers.*


Not last quarter. 

On topic...Congrats Dish. I hope Directv holds out. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Not last quarter.


The last full year was better for DISH ... which is why they claim to be the fastest growing provider. But we've had threads to discuss that ...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

la24philly said:


> they got rid of ESpnews and a few other HD only because they cant resign with those networks without rasining _[sic]_ the bill.


I hate it when they "rasin" my bill. :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

AMC in HD.:joy:

Assuming it will be showing in my guide tomorrow, this is like daddy Charlie came home from a trip with that present I'd been hoping for but never thought I'd get. After all, this is a Rainbow Media channel. We're in a lawsuit with Rainbow Media. Or did it get settled when nobody was watching?

Now for our local PBS and The CW channels....

(Yeah, I'm never satisfied with just one present.:sure


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats to all of you. I'm officially jealous


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Congrats to all of you. I'm officially jealous


You can come over to our house and play on Sundays, Stuart.:lol:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

la24philly said:


> about time, i cant understand why people have dish network, they have the crappiest channels and the pay for each package is stupid.
> 
> they got rid of ESpnews and a few other HD only because they cant resign with those networks without rasining the bill.
> 
> dish network's best move should be to file bankruptcy.


Wow troll much? That's gotta be right up there w/ one of the most useless responses ever.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, his/her trolling skills are sorely lacking. Right up there with the spelling ability!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> Just received the following:
> 
> PROGRAMMING UPDATE
> 
> ...


I won't be watching AMC HD because of the commercials. Congrats to everybody else.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> AMC in HD.:joy:
> 
> Assuming it will be showing in my guide tomorrow, this is like daddy Charlie came home from a trip with that present I'd been hoping for but never thought I'd get. After all, this is a Rainbow Media channel. We're in a lawsuit with Rainbow Media. Or did it get settled when nobody was watching?
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you! But how did come about? I wasn't expecting to see anything in Rainbow HD.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I guess I would have to say that it will always be a good thing when another channel is added to our packages in HD. Sadly though, I can remember when AMC was about American Movie Classics, and not All Mostly Commercials.

Not so much that I object to channels having to pay the bills with advertising. I truly realise that broadcasting is expensive, and these folks have to get their financial support from somewhere. But the breaks, during movies, are relentless. 

When AMC first took on commericial advertising, they said their viewership went up. I have to say, that with that move, and the change in their definition of classic films, we have rarely come back to tune in to AMC.

Thank goodness for Turner Classic Movies, where at least so far, they continue to offer truly classic films, without commercials.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

This move is a good thing for D* subs, as it will be an incentive for D* to add it. (did not mean insensitive )


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ejjames said:


> This move is a good thing for D* subs, as it will be an insensitive for D* to add it.


I love this thread 

First we had mention of *rasining*...

and now Directv is being *insensitive*?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Does watching D* make you forget how to spell, or do you have to be a bad speller to watch D*? Curious minds want to know!! 

I'm tickled pink to see AMC added sometime today. Hopefully this will mean more HD from Rainbow and maybe MSG in the near future.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5406 AMC American Movie Classics added to 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 32 Ch 9529 *AVAILABLE*
5406 AMC American Movie Classics added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 32 Ch 9529 *AVAILABLE*
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics added to 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Confirmed! Terminator is on now in blazing HD!!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

AMC HD is now up and running on channel 130 showing The Terminator


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonder if these means any of the other Rainbow networks will be coming in HD soon?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

commodore_dude said:


> Wonder if these means any of the other Rainbow networks will be coming in HD soon?


one can only hope


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to say... this comes as a complete, but pleasant, surprise. I had no inkling that Dish & Rainbow had anything resembling a good enough relationship these days to get this kind of deal done.

Kudos!

I can live without We, though I know many will want it... but I am now hopeful we could see IFC in HD soon as well.

AMC is cool for me because I was looking forward to seeing the Walking Dead series later this year, and now I'll be able to see it in HD.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats to DISH subscribers. 

In my view, this makes it more likely DirecTV will move sooner rather than later on AMCHD. This does not displease me.  It helps set the current market price for AMCHD and that makes tangoing easier not harder. That it increases the pressure on D* to add it, and increases the number and amount of their staff time having to explain why they DON'T have it, won't hurt either.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

georule said:


> Congrats to DISH subscribers.
> 
> In my view, this makes it more likely DirecTV will move sooner rather than later on AMCHD. This does not displease me.  It helps set the current market price for AMCHD and that makes tangoing easier not harder. That it increases the pressure on D* to add it, and increases the number and amount of their staff time having to explain why they DON'T have it, won't hurt either.


+1


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Now if we can only get FoxMo(133) to go along with it, this will have been a GREAT YEAR. It has been a very good year for HD station already.
Nice coming home and seeing Surprise new HD channel. Now maybe AMC, can make thier commercial breaks less than 5 minutes long, every 20min's, with the extra money from Dish.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Not last quarter.
> 
> On topic...Congrats Dish. I hope Directv holds out. :lol:


Sigma1914,
I don't does your avatar, mean you WANT BBC America and AMC, in HD?
Or could careless about those HD channels?


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

la24philly said:


> about time, i cant understand why people have dish network, they have the crappiest channels and the pay for each package is stupid.
> 
> they got rid of ESpnews and a few other HD only because they cant resign with those networks without rasining the bill.
> 
> dish network's best move should be to file bankruptcy.


You contradicted yourself.

Congrats to E* subscribers.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

georule said:


> Congrats to DISH subscribers.
> 
> In my view, this makes it more likely DirecTV will move sooner rather than later on AMCHD. This does not displease me.  It helps set the current market price for AMCHD and that makes tangoing easier not harder. That it increases the pressure on D* to add it, and increases the number and amount of their staff time having to explain why they DON'T have it, won't hurt either.


I hope you are right that this helps the Directv case. Congrats to the Dish subscribers - I am now jealous.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Sigma1914,
> I don't does your avatar, mean you WANT BBC America and AMC, in HD?
> Or could careless about those HD channels?


It's kinda both. It's just to ruffle feathers. I honestly want all HD, but I'm not one of the closed minded posters who call channels they don't want "wastes of bandwidth." Personally, I enjoy AMC's original series. BBCA...Not my cup of tea.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It's kinda both. It's just to ruffle feathers. I honestly want all HD, but I'm not one of the closed minded posters who call channels they don't want "wastes of bandwidth." Personally, I enjoy AMC's original series. BBCA...Not my cup of tea.


You are one of the more standup people, can't remember you trolling, thats why I asked.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

30 posts in this thread WOW


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> You are one of the more standup people, can't remember you trolling, thats why I asked.


 Thanks...I try not to. Heck, it's just TV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I am now hopeful we could see IFC in HD soon as well.





GrumpyBear said:


> Now if we can only get FoxMo(133) to go along with it, this will have been a GREAT YEAR. It has been a very good year for HD station already.


You guys could have at least waited 24 hours to enjoy AMC-HD before playing "what's next". 

The good news is that there isn't a lot left to add. Slow but steady we're getting closer to the point where DISH has to wait for a channel to HAVE a HD feed before they add it instead of having plenty of uncarried feeds to choose from.



> Nice coming home and seeing Surprise new HD channel. Now maybe AMC, can make thier commercial breaks less than 5 minutes long, every 20min's, with the extra money from Dish.


I DVR nearly everything ... some of the commercials could be placed better in the content but a few button presses and I'm back to the movie.

I celebrated by watching The Terminator this afternoon ... which was the first full movie on AMC aired by DISH in HD. A good start.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

James Long said:


> You guys could have at least waited 24 hours to enjoy AMC-HD before playing "what's next".


Gimmi an I

(I)

Gimma an F

(F)

Gimma a C

(C)

What's that spell?

What's that spell?

What's that spell?


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, more crappy commercials in HD, I love watching AMC in HD when they cut a movie 15 times with now HD crappy commercials. :lol:

Hopefuly I'd get this channel soon on Directv, I am so excited to get AMC HD (hopefully soon on Directv).

Oh I forgot I have a DVR, thank God, I don't have to watch these commercials in HD anymore :lol:


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Renard said:


> Yeah, more crappy commercials in HD, I love watching AMC in HD when they cut a movie 15 times with now HD crappy commercials. :lol:
> 
> Hopefuly I'd get this channel soon on Directv, I am so excited to get AMC HD (hopefully soon on Directv).
> 
> Oh I forgot I have a DVR, thank God, I don't have to watch these commercials in HD anymore :lol:


I agree.

I more or less quit watching AMC when they added comercials. It pissed me off since it had been comercial free for so long.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> You guys could have at least waited 24 hours to enjoy AMC-HD before playing "what's next".


Normally I do 

This was just so completely unexpected, given the Rainbow lawsuit over Voom... that in my wildest imagination I still didn't see this one coming.

So I couldn't help myself wondering if more might be coming "soon"...


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I haven't watched AMC since they started airing commercials every 5 minutes. So I guess I'll continue that trend and not watch AMC HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> You guys could have at least waited 24 hours to enjoy AMC-HD before playing "what's next".


Sorry,
You are right, should have waited a little bit. Were for me it wasn't the excitement of a Rainbow channel, I just had FoxMo higher on the list of wants. I know AMC has some good Series, I just have a hard time watching it, even recorded, as the commercial fests are just to long. 10min's of viewing time, before 5 min's of Commercials is not uncommon. For those that enjoy AMC's series, glad for you.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

Mad Men , Breaking Bad,Rubicon and the upcoming Walking Dead..finally in HD!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Deke Rivers said:


> Mad Men , Breaking Bad,Rubicon and the upcoming Walking Dead..finally in HD!


That's the only reason I'm excited about it - I keep hearing everyone say how great "Mad Men" is but I don't watch SD and haven't rented the BDs. I'll have to see if they show reruns and see if I agree with everyone else.


----------



## jponte55 (Apr 21, 2009)

la24philly said:


> about time, i cant understand why people have dish network, they have the crappiest channels and the pay for each package is stupid.
> 
> they got rid of ESpnews and a few other HD only because they cant resign with those networks without rasining the bill.
> 
> dish network's best move should be to file bankruptcy.


Why is the internet filled with Fanboys? I can't go to an Andoid forum without them trashing apple and vice versa. Same thing with D* and E* but obviously on the same site. Not sure if you guys remember the HDDVD and BR wars. Why are people so competetive with companies who don't give two sh*ts about them and are just trying to be profitable? Its just getting so tiresome.

On topic, congrats to Dish customers. Who would have thought E* would get AMC HD before D* with their issues with Rainbow Media? Hopefully D* stops sitting on their hands :sure:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Deke Rivers said:


> Mad Men , Breaking Bad,Rubicon and the upcoming Walking Dead..finally in HD!


At the moment "Star Trek: Generations" is playing ... SD cropped to 4:3 and HD in OAR.

It is nice to have another OAR channel.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have to say... this comes as a complete, but pleasant, surprise. I had no inkling that Dish & Rainbow had anything resembling a good enough relationship these days to get this kind of deal done.
> 
> Kudos!
> 
> ...


I would love to see IFC HD & Sundance Channel as well.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bnborg said:


> I agree.
> 
> I more or less quit watching AMC when they added comercials. It pissed me off since it had been comercial free for so long.


About 20 years ago they had infomercials from Midnight to 6AM and had uncut movies during daytime. When they started having commercials 24/7 I stopped watching.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I won't be watching AMC HD because of the commercials. Congrats to everybody else.


I thought you had a DVR? Once I got a DVR I stopped worrying about commercials. My 1st DVR A 40Hour Tivo Stand Alone. Then the Dishplayer came along and then the 501 and 721 and 622


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Great news, Thanks Dish. Mad men was the only program left that we watch regularly that is not in HD


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice to see AMC; it looks like the Rainbow dispute is over; finally. Now if we could get IFC in HD; that would be a great plus.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

We have INDIE HD 378.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Dish America Silver customer and I don't see AMC HD.  I don't even see 9529. 130 shows only as AMC SD. I am on the western arc as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

newsman said:


> Dish America Silver customer and I don't see AMC HD.  I don't even see 9529. 130 shows only as AMC SD. I am on the western arc as well.


Dish America Silver is a HD only package? DISH probably added AMC HD to the HD 200/HD 250 packages and not Silver/Gold.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

newsman said:


> Dish America Silver customer and I don't see AMC HD.  I don't even see 9529. 130 shows only as AMC SD. I am on the western arc as well.


I noticed the same thing and I have the same setup.

I see that 9529 is on 129, which I do receive.

I understand that it wasn't added to the HD only packages (of course it wasn't, nothing is), but what I'm confused about (and I think newsman is too) is why its not even present in the guide.
I went to "all channels" and only the SD feed is listed at 130. Also there is no 9529, it goes from 9528-9531. 
Why is the channel not listed and just in green or red indicating that my package doesn't get it?

I know this doesn't effect my life at all since I won't get the channel anyway, its just curious.

P.S. I did a reset and nothing changed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mcss1985 said:


> what I'm confused about (and I think newsman is too) is why its not even present in the guide.


DISH has the ability to hide channels you don't subscribe to. 9529 is marked as hidden.



> Why is the channel not listed and just in green or red indicating that my package doesn't get it?


Green for instant order is another option that DISH can set on a channel. In this case, DISH has decided not to show this channel as an instant order upgrade choice.

Hidden channels are pretty common. 9477 COOK, 9451 HBOCY, 9452 HBOZ, 9453 HBOFM, 9454 HBOSG, 9455 HBO2E, 9459 HBOLT, 9470 LIFE, 9476 FOXB, 9478 HBO-W, 9479 ACMAX, 9486 STZC, 9496 SEDGE, 9497 SK&FM, 9498 STRZW, 9500-9504 BIG10, 9505 ENCOR, 9414-9419 HDALT and 9529 AMC are all "hidden" from non-subscribers to those channels. None of the 9400-9500 range HD channels have the green "instant order" flag set.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Congrats to all of you. I'm officially jealous


Same here. Stupid DirecTV. Even my cable company had AMC HD, well they had like every channel in HD but they didn't have any HR24s.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> DISH has the ability to hide channels you don't subscribe to. 9529 is marked as hidden.
> 
> Green for instant order is another option that DISH can set on a channel. In this case, DISH has decided not to show this channel as an instant order upgrade choice.
> 
> Hidden channels are pretty common. 9477 COOK, 9451 HBOCY, 9452 HBOZ, 9453 HBOFM, 9454 HBOSG, 9455 HBO2E, 9459 HBOLT, 9470 LIFE, 9476 FOXB, 9478 HBO-W, 9479 ACMAX, 9486 STZC, 9496 SEDGE, 9497 SK&FM, 9498 STRZW, 9500-9504 BIG10, 9505 ENCOR, 9414-9419 HDALT and 9529 AMC are all "hidden" from non-subscribers to those channels. None of the 9400-9500 range HD channels have the green "instant order" flag set.


9477 is Fox News.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> 9477 is Fox News.


Sorry, 9447 COOK ... typo.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Paul Secic said:


> I won't be watching AMC HD because of the commercials. Congrats to everybody else.


I'm with you. Sad to see what AMC has become. I remember what they were like back in the early '90s. No commercials. No logo. No forgettable "original shows".
Everyone else; enjoy.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I have 110/119 and 61.5, looks like I should repoint my 61.5 to 129. I wonder why they don't add to both.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

They've been moving things around over the last few months or so. The goal is for everyone at some point, to be on a pure Eastern or Western arc. There are quite a few channels in HD that are no longer on 61.5.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i don't watch the amc any more.I glad dish has the amc in hd for the peoples that like amc.I like the espnu on directv lot better. What about the football games in hd this fall will dish have espn hd back by then?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

larry55 said:


> What about the football games in hd this fall will dish have espn hd back by then?


What are you talking about? Dish hasn't lost ESPNHD.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

larry55 said:


> What about the football games in hd this fall will dish have espn hd back by then?


I'm watching the LLWS on ESPNHD right now.


----------



## jsray2 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll finally get to watch Mad Men in HD.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

I believe AMC is now part of MSG, which has been spun off of Rainbow. So the dispute with Rainbow could still be ongoing while another business has the right to negotiate on behalf of AMC.

And let's not forget that Dish Network isn't exactly running strong in the tri-state area. Dish Network doesn't have YES. I bring this up because one of the longer-running disputes is that MSG and MSG+ in HD is not available, and perhaps Dish Network doesn't care to add those, but certainly wants AMC. DirecTV is more intent on getting MSG and MSG+ in HD on DirecTV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Greg Bimson said:


> I believe AMC is now part of MSG, which has been spun off of Rainbow. So the dispute with Rainbow could still be ongoing while another business has the right to negotiate on behalf of AMC.
> 
> And let's not forget that Dish Network isn't exactly running strong in the tri-state area. Dish Network doesn't have YES. I bring this up because one of the longer-running disputes is that MSG and MSG+ in HD is not available, and perhaps Dish Network doesn't care to add those, but certainly wants AMC. *DirecTV is more intent on getting MSG and MSG+ in HD on DirecTV.*


DirecTV has them, though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Greg Bimson said:


> I believe AMC is now part of MSG, which has been spun off of Rainbow. So the dispute with Rainbow could still be ongoing while another business has the right to negotiate on behalf of AMC.


AMC is listed on the Rainbow Media site, where MSG is not. Fuse moved over to MSG so perhaps that is what you're thinking of?


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

jsray2 said:


> I'll finally get to watch Mad Men in HD.


I recorded the last episode (already viewed previously in SD) late one night after AMC came to HD and then checked it out the next evening....SWEET!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> AMC is listed on the Rainbow Media site, where MSG is not. Fuse moved over to MSG so perhaps that is what you're thinking of?


Probably. Fuse, MSG and MSG+ are the 3 networks under Madison Square Garden, Inc. while AMC, IFC, Sundance and We-dding networks are Rainbow's domain. They're both part of the Cablevision Empire under Jim Dolan, though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I got this in my email this morning - a Monday morning:








This drives me around the bend. How do people learn when Dish adds a random HD channel? On Friday I rescheduled my Sunday "Mad Men" and "Rubicon" timers to the HD feed all because of this thread. I also let the two other households in my family know that AMC was now available in HD.

If you don't get the email and you aren't a satellite-related forum member, how do you find out that Dish did this?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> If you don't get the email and you aren't a satellite-related forum member, how do you find out that Dish did this?


I bet a lot of people discovered the new channel just like I did. I was surfing the guide and noticed I had two 130 channels, with one of them having a HD Logo on it. Came here an the thread was already humming along.

New HD channels appear in the guide all the time.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Watched a current Mad Men episode for the first time ever in HD last night...brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I bet a lot of people discovered the new channel just like I did. I was surfing the guide and noticed I had two 130 channels, with one of them having a HD Logo on it. Came here an the thread was already humming along.
> 
> New HD channels appear in the guide all the time.


My problem is I don't channel surf and I have a "Favorites" guide so I can see what's on the channels I do occasionally watch programming on without having the Disney group and talking heads channels taking up guide space.

Dish has no problem scheduling recordings to announce things they want to tell you about that make them money. I don't understand why they don't do that in a case like this. It seems like they should brag about AMC HD as they seem to know:


> AMC reigns as the only network in television history to ever win three consecutive Golden Globe awards for best dramatic series and the only basic cable network to win back-to-back Primetime Emmy awards for outstanding drama series. In addition to a diverse blend of critically-acclaimed original programming, AMC offers the most comprehensive library of popular films from every genre and decade.


I know it's not as appealing as shows having people eat worms while standing in a tank full of snakes, but....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've noted this before... my father has Time Warner cable, and usually he doesn't find out about new channels there unless I tell him what I've read on AVSForum!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> I bet a lot of people discovered the new channel just like I did. I was surfing the guide and noticed I had two 130 channels, with one of them having a HD Logo on it. Came here an the thread was already humming along.
> 
> New HD channels appear in the guide all the time.


I didn't know about AMC in HD. I have a DISH Pass timer for Mad Men. Upon play back, I thought I had changed the DVR's format to fit the screen. It became evident that the quality was just too good for stretched SD.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Now if we can only get FoxMo(133) to go along with it, this will have been a GREAT YEAR. It has been a very good year for HD station already.


Fox does not offer Fox Movie Channel in HD.

Also, not sure if AMC HD shows upconverts (unlike other channels, the guide doesn't note if a show is HD or not on AMC HD), but their current showing of _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_, while OAR, is notably soft compared to when it aired on I believe HDNet Movies.


----------

